# Interesting combination of early music instruments?



## michals231

Dear music friends,
Sharing with you Franz Schuberts „The curious one“ Arr. for original Arpeggione and Biedermeier Guitar. - Free Classical Guitar Music. What do you think about this combination?


----------



## burnabyguitar

Great Duet!

the guitar is interesting when I saw its side. It has fixed fret but at that time the fret gut should be used. Are those replica or real?


----------

